# Where to buy a Wii Console?



## slaphappy (May 13, 2011)

I've been meaning to buy a Wii console. I've checked Broadway and Fortress - both to no avail. Also, HMV seems to only be selling games. Anyone have an idea where I can get the console?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Joelle168 (May 12, 2011)

Might sound silly, but doesn't toy's r us jave those too?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

slaphappy said:


> I've been meaning to buy a Wii console. I've checked Broadway and Fortress - both to no avail. Also, HMV seems to only be selling games. Anyone have an idea where I can get the console?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Golden centre, Sham Sui Po.


----------



## slaphappy (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll check out both these places.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

slaphappy said:


> Thanks guys! I'll check out both these places.


I think you´ll find the Golden centre cheaper and there is always someone ther seeling cheap software for all types of machine.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Wanchai 888


----------

